# Who to talk to?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If I have a suggestion to improve a WMA (Farmington Bay, specifically), who should I talk to?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jason Jones is the WMA manager at FB, you could try him.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what are you wanting to improve there ?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> what are you wanting to improve there ?


I would like to see a foot bridge that can take me from the western edge of the Turpin unit to the northern tip of the Doug Miller unit, across the state canal.

It's about a 4-mile bike ride to get to the west end of the Turpin Unit. When I get there, I'm standing a mere 100 yards from the northern tip of the Doug Miller Unit. However, there is a big nasty canal between me and the unit, so if I want to get there, I need to bike clear to the end of the Turpin dike, cross the bridge, and then head right back the way I came, which adds about 1.1 miles to my trip, one way. And keep in mind, all that effort is to get me to a point 100 yards away from where I started.

A foot bridge across the dike would improve access to the area and save me over two round-trip miles, which is significant when I'm already putting in 9 or 10 miles to get out there. As it now stands, its distance from the parking lot is preventing me from exploring it much.

I think it would be a relatively inexpensive and efficient project.

Of course, my other option is to buy a boat and save myself the first 4.7 miles, but that won't happen for ahwile, if ever.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Or, train? Riding bikes is fun, and really good for you. Riding to Miller is nothing when you're used to riding 20-50 miles regularly. Its cheaper than putting in a bridge which i doubt the DNR has money lying around for.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's not a bad suggestion Clarq. I don't hunt out there much, but I do know where you are talking. Hell, they could just relocate one of the Turpin foot bridges, nobody uses them anyway.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Talk to Jason, I know of a couple bridges that were funded last year for up around Willard Bay. I think this is a good idea!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I would like to see a foot bridge that can take me from the western edge of the Turpin unit to the northern tip of the Doug Miller unit, across the state canal.
> 
> It's about a 4-mile bike ride to get to the west end of the Turpin Unit. When I get there, I'm standing a mere 100 yards from the northern tip of the Doug Miller Unit. However, there is a big nasty canal between me and the unit, so if I want to get there, I need to bike clear to the end of the Turpin dike, cross the bridge, and then head right back the way I came, which adds about 1.1 miles to my trip, one way. And keep in mind, all that effort is to get me to a point 100 yards away from where I started.
> 
> ...


very nice. i dont see why not ether. hope it works out for you


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq - I have never hunted Farmington Bay, so I have no idea what you are talking about and how that would improve the current situation (other than your explanation). BUT, I think your ambition and proactiveness is very admirable. Hopefully more ideas, like yours, will be implemented to make the most out of our natural resources.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

They have a comment and advice pile in the Turpin parking lot. Please leave your written ideas there, preferably on a soft piece of paper! cause hunters forget Toilet paper.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PHall said:


> Or, train? Riding bikes is fun, and really good for you. Riding to Miller is nothing when you're used to riding 20-50 miles regularly. Its cheaper than putting in a bridge which i doubt the DNR has money lying around for.


Two miles saved is two miles saved, no matter what kind of shape you're in, right? :mrgreen:

I'll admit I could do a bit better in this arena. I do enjoy bike riding, and I have several 10-15 mile circuits around town that I ride with some regularity. In fact, part of the reason I keep heading back out to the Miller Unit is because I like the ride, and not because I've found great success yet.

I do fine around the city. But the Turpin dike is a dirt and gravel road, that can get muddy in places. Then, add a bike trailer with a gun, decoys, etc. (and sometimes the dog :shock and it takes it to another level.

I have gone out there before, and I will again, but I get a little nervous when I'm that far from the parking lot by myself (so far I can't find anyone crazy enough to come with me, except the dog). I'd feel better knowing I wouldn't have to go quite so far back in the event of injury/illness.

Does anyone have Jason's e-mail address? I can call if necessary, but I think I could explain myself better with some pictures.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

It's just [email protected]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Two miles saved is two miles saved, no matter what kind of shape you're in, right? :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll admit I could do a bit better in this arena. I do enjoy bike riding, and I have several 10-15 mile circuits around town that I ride with some regularity. In fact, part of the reason I keep heading back out to the Miller Unit is because I like the ride, and not because I've found great success yet.
> 
> ...


Jason is a good guy but getting ideas through is a bureaucratic mess even if it gets that far. I too use to do what you do now and have thought the same thing. Just make sure you have the fb contact info on your phone in case you do fall ill. I've seen jason have to give a ride back to a guy that hurt his ankle.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

PHall said:


> Or, train? Riding bikes is fun, and really good for you. Riding to Miller is nothing when you're used to riding 20-50 miles regularly. Its cheaper than putting in a bridge which i doubt the DNR has money lying around for.


The point is to hunt....not ride your bike around all day. I guess you could get riding before first light with your waders in a backpack, get into the waders and in position before shooting hours but still...hunting time is hunting time. Plus at FB, I wouldn't want to be moving at bird flight speed right at the moment shooting time ticks over, people are crazy.


----------

